# New from NC



## Joevacs (Oct 7, 2008)

Hello all. I am new to this forum. I have looked at all the good info on here for a couple of years, since I rebuilt my boat, but never got around to taking part. I'm sure I will meet some great folks on here and learn even more by taking part. 
I own a Venture 17 that I took completely apart, seperating the hull from deck, and rebuilding the inside and out.
I love working on boats as much as sailing.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 16, 2006)

Great job! Welcome aboard.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome to our Community...

Please post pictures of your boat, we'd like to see what you did.

David


----------



## Joevacs (Oct 7, 2008)

djodenda said:


> Welcome to our Community...
> 
> Please post pictures of your boat, we'd like to see what you did.
> 
> David


OK I'll put them on my Flickr account and then put the link here.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Welcome aboard. I'd like to see those pics as well


----------



## Joevacs (Oct 7, 2008)

*My resto pics*

OK here they are. Go to Flickr.com and my pictures are in the file titled Venture 17 restoration.My profile is JoeVacs. You have to type that under the heading "people". It has the choice of photos, groups and people. Click people and the type JoeVacs and you'll see my stuff.
Let me know what you think.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

So what part of NC are you in?


----------



## Joevacs (Oct 7, 2008)

ckgreenman said:


> So what part of NC are you in?


I live in Taylorsville, and work in Hickory


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Ah ok The launch ramp in your avatar looks like the one up the road from my house. Is that Lake Norman?


----------



## Joevacs (Oct 7, 2008)

ckgreenman said:


> Ah ok The launch ramp in your avatar looks like the one up the road from my house. Is that Lake Norman?


No that's Hickory. I have been trying to finf the time to get down to Lake Norman for the last 2 years, but it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

Find the time, it isn't that far away.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Today would be good too. Wind is up


----------



## Joevacs (Oct 7, 2008)

ckgreenman said:


> Today would be good too. Wind is up


I was just thinking the same thing, but my wife is sick so... another oportunity missed


----------



## Joevacs (Oct 7, 2008)

*My resto pictures*

OK this is easier. Here's the link to my pictures.

link:IMGP0610 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Just click my photostream and if you want to see just my boat pictures, click the Venture 17 Resto icon


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow!! I am impressed.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Pretty impressive work.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Joevacs said:


> I was just thinking the same thing, but my wife is sick so... another oportunity missed


And my wife and I have tons of stuff to do today too.


----------

